# Firepro m2000 + OpenCL detection



## phusho (Nov 15, 2012)

Hello,

I have used GPU-Z 0.6.6 to check support for OpenCL and according it - there is no support. But I have everything installed in place and GPU Caps Viewer detects it correctly and use it for demos ... I have reinstaled drivers clean several times with no effect


----------



## repman244 (Nov 15, 2012)

You could try some more programs that use OpenCL to check if it works as it should (it could be just a glitch in GPU-Z?).
Maybe something like SmallLuxGPU (OpenCL render): http://www.luxrender.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=8185&sid=b2518f2bb79ac7f2e870e121338cb127


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 15, 2012)

please update your system specs.


----------



## phusho (Nov 15, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> please update your system specs.



Done, sry about this


----------



## de.das.dude (Nov 15, 2012)

i think it might be a GPUz bug. better report it to w1zzard.


----------



## farmdve (Nov 15, 2012)

It's possible it might not be a bug. According to a guy that works with AMD, different OEMs may change stuff on the PCB resulting in code that might work for a XXX card in general but not for Sapphire,Xfx etc.

I am not as experienced with I2C as W1zzard, but I have had my fair share of it these past few days and know how easily things may not work.


----------



## repman244 (Nov 15, 2012)

farmdve said:


> It's possible it might not be a bug. According to a guy that works with AMD, different OEMs may change stuff on the PCB resulting in code that might work for a XXX card in general but not for Sapphire,Xfx etc.
> 
> I am not as experienced with I2C as W1zzard, but I have had my fair share of it these past few days and know how easily things may not work.



I've never seen OpenCL being locked, and especially for FirePro's.


----------



## phusho (Nov 16, 2012)

farmdve said:


> It's possible it might not be a bug. According to a guy that works with AMD, different OEMs may change stuff on the PCB resulting in code that might work for a XXX card in general but not for Sapphire,Xfx etc.
> 
> I am not as experienced with I2C as W1zzard, but I have had my fair share of it these past few days and know how easily things may not work.



It is not locked, GPU Caps Viewer use it also several OpenCL Benchmarks from Geek3D detects correct and use it in tests.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 16, 2012)

This is a GPU-Z bug. will be fixed in next release


----------

